# Coyote bounty



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Now that we have had a couple of months of Coyote hunting for bounties, anyone know how many have been turned in? Is there a web site that lists that information? Maybe listing a general unit and number of dogs taken from said unit?

Thanks.


----------



## Roperlt (Dec 6, 2010)

At the southern RAC meeting last week the DWR said there was around 2800 so far statewide...Later, L.T.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

did they mention where all the dead coyotes were removed from? I am curious to see which units will/may see a benefit from coyote reductions. That should show if it is a real problem or not. 

Does the DWR list what areas guys are shooting coyotes? I know they want GPS coordinates of the kill if you shoot one.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

How and where do you turn coyotes in? What is required the ears, the jaw, the tail? Thanks


----------

